# Looking for friends of BlackMedicine



## T-Bone (Jun 23, 2011)

Have news for his friends. He told me about this site and said it helped him.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Then you've come to the right place!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

T-Bone said:


> Have news for his friends. He told me about this site and said it helped him.


Tell him that we liked his combat boots and are deeply in debted to him for his continued service to our country.
Where is he?! :scratchhead:


----------



## T-Bone (Jun 23, 2011)

Would rather post this privately, but forum will only allow 2 private/hr.

With regret and sadness I relay that BlackMedicine did not return from downrange. He was hit on patrol, responding to a medic call.

He was my teammate and brother and he spoke well of this site and it's members. He told me that you were helping him with his home-life and that things were looking up. He couldn't wait to get home to his family and get back to this forum.

I am responsible for wrapping things up for him and I know he'd want me to thank you all for being friends.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

So sorry to hear this news! My thoughts are with his friends and family. That is just completely devastating.


----------



## T-Bone (Jun 23, 2011)

Trenton said:


> So sorry to hear this news! My thoughts are with his friends and family. That is just completely devastating.


 Trenton,

You're the one who gave him the Dr. Suess line! He'd be walking around camp muttering under his breath about buying a big bat?

Made me laugh all the time with things like that.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Black Medicine was a rare gem. Totally dedicated to this country, his wife and his children. He was a great man and had a wonderful heart. 
His last post was asking for advice from the ladies on how to show his wife his love and appreciation. He wanted to do something meaningful and not generic. 
His last act of meaningful was giving his life so that the rest of us can live free. I am forever in his and your debt. He will be deeply missed.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Holy cow!!!

horrible news,

life is short you never know whats around the corner.this tragic news of Blackmedicine has inspired me to try to be more kind and compassionte,and thankfull for what and Who I have in my life.

my thoughts and prayes for his family.

god bless.


----------



## Joanie (Oct 24, 2010)

So sad to hear of that news.....His post were so thoughtful and well written. I believe he was a true "stand up" man. Damn....when will the fighting end? So tragic.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

This is terrible news. His sucesss here gave me inspiration to be a better man. His thoughtfulness will be missed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh my God, how sad...thank you for letting us know. I didn't interact with him much directly here, but feel like I "knew" him from some of his posts. 

How awful. 

It's a bit surreal.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

T-Bone,
I spent a lot of time private messaging Black. He was truly a great guy. I had been wondering where he was. Thank you for telling us. What a sad day. 





T-Bone said:


> Would rather post this privately, but forum will only allow 2 private/hr.
> 
> With regret and sadness I relay that BlackMedicine did not return from downrange. He was hit on patrol, responding to a medic call.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Thank you for making us aware.

And thank you for your service. Both you, and BlackMedicine.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you T-Bone.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Truly awful new, but thank you for letting us know T-Bone. He wasn't here long enough but made an impression. Funny shoe thread!!! My heart goes out to his family and friends.

T-Bone, thank you to you and all your comrades in arms for your service to your country. When I'm having a crappy day at work all I have to do is think about what you guys face every day and realize my sacrifices aren't that great. May God look out for you all and bring you back home safe. Thanks.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

This is terrible news. I really appreciate everything you guys are doing for us over there. Thank you for letting us know. We're so lucky to have the incredible community of people who get drawn to this website. I'm really sorry about your friend.

Sorry for the PM problems, we had to do that for new members because we were getting spammers pm'ing too many people. I'll change your account so you can use them freely.


----------



## T-Bone (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Chris. I understand about the pm's. This is a good site and I will pass it along to others. There are many troops, male and female, who can use support from a site like this. Black felt the same. He got a lot of good advice here. And he said it was working.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

R I P. Always sad to hear this news.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

MEM11363 said:


> T-Bone,
> I spent a lot of time private messaging Black. He was truly a great guy. I had been wondering where he was. Thank you for telling us. What a sad day.


I was sincerely hoping his silence wasn't permanent.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Conrad said:


> I was sincerely hoping his silence wasn't permanent.


It will never be permanent. 
Just look at what Chilly Morn posted about how Black Medicine made him a better man. Just look at T-Bone posting on this website about how much the support here meant to Black, so much so that T-Bone came here to talk about what happened to Black and wanted his friends to know. 
Black isn't silent at all, he is telling us something. Life is very short and love those around you. He is within all of us.


----------

